# Google Redirect virus/spyware



## Rockhead_Rumple (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey peeps,

My computer seems to have picked up the google redirect bug where the links that google generates on searches always redirect when clicked on to other related sites. Ie if i search for the DVLA (driver and vehicle licensing agency) and click on the link to the dvla website, it will redirect me to some dodgy site seeling private plates.

Ive read a few things about this happening on other peoples computers but so far come across no solutions to it. Ive run full updated checks on both AVG anti virus, Spybot search and destroy, and counter spy, all of which have failed to remove it. 

Anyone know how to get rid of this annoying piece of spyware?

Cheers


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

Hello Rockhead Rumple:



Please read this thread


Please download HijackThis . This program will help us 
determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded. Click 
on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\ 
Run a scan and save the log file. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
*Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.* 


Post your HJT log in HJT Log Help Forum
and an analyst will help you.


----------



## R6BY_P (Dec 23, 2008)

Can anyone help with this query?

Ive got the same redirect problem, spyware/AV dosent pick it up.
I will include my Hijackthis info on receipt of a reply to this post.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow the instructions at the top of this page:


> *General Computer Security* Get Help With System Security - This forum is not for malware removal assistance. For malware removal assistance, read the sticky topic at the top of the HijackThis Log Help forum, or the "*First Steps*" link at the top right of each page.


----------

